# Moving from England to Australia



## cane (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey guys 
Just testing the water. 
I'm in the process of moving from England to Australia (Perth) 
Need to find out what companies are out there, what they pay and are they looking for dryliners... 
I'm going out to Perth on the 7th of April to the 25th to try and get some contacts, see what the prices are etc etc 
Any help would be very grateful 

Cane


----------



## AntonioPR (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey,
I moved to Canada and used the services of the demenageur laval company. Thanks to them, my move went very quickly and without any problems. I love it when people treat their work professionally.


----------

